# Foreman Axles



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you guys backordered on the RF Rhino axles for the Foreman 500, or will the LF work in the RF also? Just wondering since on the website it won't let you add the RF axle to your cart.

LMK!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Are you guys backordered on the RF Rhino axles for the Foreman 500, or will the LF work in the RF also? Just wondering since on the website it won't let you add the RF axle to your cart.
> 
> LMK!!


Yes we are currently out of stock on that axle we look to have it back in about 4 o 5 weeks if you would like I can put you on the call back list if you provide me with your name and phone number. The axles are not interchangeable.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

No big deal. I'll be hitting you guys up next month then


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

From 169.99 to 199.99 for the left front and still 169.99 for the right front...

Are these going up? If so I'm gonna get my RF now!


----------

